# RGB LED behaves erratically



## TrafficProducer (Sep 8, 2003)

Electronic experts needed to explain this

My RGB Heat bed temperature warning LED behaves erratically when I use more than one 20 Watt LED camera light.

Electronics experts answer this video shows issue:-






I have the Arduino Nano code set to make the RGB LED produce different colour signals depending on the temperature sensed:-

Colours and signals should be:-

Blue, warning probe error, lost connection.
Green, less than or equal to 35°C . Cool safe.
Yellow, more than 35°C Less than or equal to 45°C. Medium Heat.
Red Solid, more than 45°C Less than or equal to 50°C. Hot Danger.
Red Flashing, more than 50°C. Very Hot Danger do not touch.
White Flashing, more than 170° over temperature error.

I have an Arduino Nano and am using a 2M Wire K Type Thermocouple Temperature Measuring Probe Sensor go into a MAX31855 Cold-Junction Compensated Thermocouple-to-Digital Converter.

K Type Thermocouple inputs into to the MAX31855 this inputs into the Arduino Nano which outputs to the RGB LED. 

The Arduino Nano is powered via a 9V wall wart type power supply.
Using a MAX6675 Module has the same erratic behaviour.

12 Volt PSU to power the : RAMPS 1.4, LED light strips, fans, etc.

A 24 Volt PSU to power the 300 Watt heat pad controlled via 
Solid State Relay which is switched on/off by the RAMPS 1.4

I have also tried powering the Arduino Nano from the 12 Volt PSU I have to power the RAMPS 1.4 but I get the same erratically behavior when I use more than one 20 Watt LED camera light.

Fitting Heat Bed warning RGB LED; Code, etc. To warn using colours of RGB LED that the that the heat bed is hot :-

https://hackaday.io/project/12729-fitting-heat-bed-warning-rgb-led


----------

